# My husband wants to leave me



## mizrahi1127 (Dec 3, 2010)

We have been married for about 5 yrs and have a 20 month old baby girl, we always argue for any reason, but this saturday we had an arguement for something really silly, now he is sleeping in the guest bedroom, we barely talk,and he took his wedding band off yesterday he talked to me and told me, he still loves me, but he thinks this relationship is not gonna work out. He told me if I agree with him to let him go and take his belongings out, and in a couple more weeks he is going to file for divorce, i didn't wanna show him that i was desperate, i hold my breath, i pretend i was agree with him, but today i'm feeling so depressed, i don't want to lose my husband, what can i do? i've been crying all day long and i lose my appetite, I'm afraid to see my husband gone


----------



## Applepies (Nov 14, 2010)

Deep breath, Sweetie. You have time to work on this. All is not lost. This book "Fascinating Womanhood" has saved plenty of marriages. See if you can get your hands on a copy. There is also a Fascinating Womanhood blog site that can give you comfort, too.

Hugs to you and baby. Praying for reconcilation and soft hearts for you and your husband.


----------



## mizrahi1127 (Dec 3, 2010)

aww thanks, blessings to you and family
hopefully God help me to keep my marriage


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

It is very possible to save your marriage if you are both committed to it. Books, counseling, reading other people's stories on this site are all great ideas. Best of luck.


----------

